# First Time Out!



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

Just returned from a 4 night shake-down trip to a great bluegrass festival in Colorado.

A couple of observations:
- it rained a lot and hard! I'm so glad I purchased the awning tie-down that goes across the length of the awning. I had my EZ Up blow away (saved and ok) in a quick gust that may have caught the awning also but the tie down held it!

- My double battery system worked great. Used a lot of lights, heat, etc. and still had 1/2 of my juice left after the 4 days

- Several small problems with the trailer that I will get resolved with the dealer.

- Towed it 250 miles roundtrip with no WD/anti-sway hitch. No problems at all. Ran 60 to 70 MPH much of the way and it was very stable in a pretty strong crosswind I didn't have any interstate so I didn't have any large trucks passing me. I will get an Equal-i-zer before my 2000 mile trip this summer.

- I really find the tie downs under the front bunk for the rear pullout supports a pain in the butt. Anyone done a different mounting system?

Everyone at the campsite was envious of my new digs!

I can see the need for a few mods right off the bat. First is the privacy curtain. Next will be converting the top drawer in the kitchen from the goofy sponge holder to a functional drawer (anyone else done that?). Maxxair vents (do these work well in the rain?). Shelves in the corners next to the bed. Paper towel mount...the list goes on.

I definitely made the right choice. Thanks to all who helped along the way!
Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Mark,

Glad the first trip went well. What model Outback do you have? You mention that you towed without a w/d hitch. You received one upon delivery of your trailer, didn't you? The only time we towed without a w/d hitch was when we rented a 2004 Keystone Cabana (thank goodness Keystone discontinued this line). We tow the 26 RS with a Yukon XL with only a w/d hitch (no sway control). The dealer said sway control would not be needed with this combination, and so far they are right.

We camped this past weekend at State Forest State Park near Walden. We had rain Friday and Sunday, but Saturday was nice.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

Glad your trip went OK. I don't know what "tie-downs" you're referring to so can't help you there.

I'm glad you didn't have any troubles pulling your rig without the sway control, but, for me, no way. As a matter of fact, I'm considering upgrading to an dual cam rather than using just the one friction sway control I have now on my 26RS.

Also just purchased some awning tie-downs and Bal Deluxe Chocks from CW and will try them out this weekend at the State Park.

Have a great one and welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

skywaterbanjo said:


> I can see the need for a few mods right off the bat. First is the privacy curtain. Next will be converting the top drawer in the kitchen from the goofy sponge holder to a functional drawer (anyone else done that?). Maxxair vents (do these work well in the rain?). Shelves in the corners next to the bed. Paper towel mount...the list goes on.


The goofy flip-down drawer is on my list too. MANY people here have done that one.

The Maxxair vents really do keep the rain out.... It absolutely POURED on us this past Saturday all night long and not one drop of rain in any of my 3 vents (which were cranked open all the way under my new vent covers. Very easy install - but check the packages for all the correct bolts!! My 3rd cover had 4 nuts, 4 washers, 5 lock washers and 3 carriage bolts! I didn't check until it was too late - I was on the roof drilling and installing.

I want to do some shelves in the corner as well, or at least cloth sleeves like they have with the bunks.

Paper towel mount - are you sure you don't already have one? Mine was kind of tucked up behind the light over the sink and we didn't notice it right away.

Greg


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Goofy tiedowns!
I really know what you mean. Waste a LOT of space and are a pain.
I keep the slides in the rear bumper! Best mod I did.
Just replace the bolt with a "tractor pin" and nest the brace in the slide when removing the supports.
Pop off the rubber cap and slide the supports in the bumper. I use 1/4 inch bolts through the bumper and end caps to secure.
I will attempt to post some photos if the mental picture is fuzzy.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new 21Rs
Glad your first tripout went good
That sponge drawer was my first mod
As for slide support,you will find that everyone has a different
mod for this one.
Don


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Mark,
> 
> Glad your trip went OK. I don't know what "tie-downs" you're referring to so can't help you there.
> 
> ...


We are also going to upgrade to the dual cam. We had already ordered it, but it didn't fit our spring bars, so my husband ordered new spring bars today that hopefully the dual cam will fit. We just have one friction sway control too. We never had any sway with our other trailer, but we are getting some with this new one. For us we would never consider towing with out sway control.

Karen


----------

